# I think I'm ready for the next step in class



## ruffryder9 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi guys,

I've been searching on the net and this forum for about 2 months now and learned a lot. I'm definitely sure I love gamebred dogs. The lean and mean stuff...woohoo...I love it!! :clap:

But now I want to know more about the development of the different famous bloodlines. I've seen like thousands of threads and posts of these following lines:

1. Jeep
2. Red boy
3. Chinaman
4. Bolio
5. Garner

and a lot more (I know, but just to name a few as example)

These dogs or dogsmen started with these dogs, I think the exact word is foundation dog right? Dogsmen placed them for studs and they breed on and on...so now there are more then 100 types of Jeeps, Redboys etc...

And now my question; How can I learn to read the peds and do research on these things? There are names on it that I don't know of but actually its a (for example) Bolio or Garner dog you know. So if anyone wants to take some time and teach me how to read and research a ped, that would be very nice and kind of course.

Next question: What are the (in business terms, lol) unique selling points for the different bloodlines. Like, Bolio = good mouth, Redboy = gameness, Jocko = good legs.

I don't really have the time for keeping a dog right at the moment due to work, so I chose to do some research as timekiller and trying to be an expert without having a dog, lol

Further more; I think I know what kinda dog I'm looking for just based on the looks. Can somebody tell me what line this is or point me to the good direction (like kennels/bloodline etc)


Well guys, need to take a sleep, it's 1.00 am here....I hope to see more then 100 posts by 9.00 am:roll:


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

Cant say what that dog is,besides a red nosed pitbull,it could be ofrn,it could be a conformationally correct whopper dog,i dont know?
As for the traits of certain game lines,shoot,thats a lONg winded answer,most are firstly famous for being game,other dogs where great producers,like Frisco for instance,but not really a match dog,others where rank curs,or rumored to be so,like snooty and a few other notables,but produced amazingly,dogs are noted for the color and size they produced,alligator,Rufus stuff is big,black and ugly by mosts beliefs many times[i like the look],same with some of the mayday stuff,those dogs look like bloodhounds at times,are red colored[with or with out the nose]but these are all secondary to gameness and ability in the box.
as for reading pedigrees,that just comes with time,and know body knows all the dogs in any ped,if they say they do,they lie.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

also some dogs were bred more than others due to demand,not due to ability,so ceartin dogs may be much more famous than there litter mate for no other reason than they produced dogs that were also good[ch,grch,1xw,2xw 1xlbis],not because they werent skilled in the hunt.
Cold dogs produced hot dogs,loosers produced winners,winners produced curs,etc.
And within all that sometype of consisancy was found by some,and capitalized on,the most famous dogs are not always the most talented,but the best producers,or the ones that were bred into the ground,some of those lines,or breeders rarely produce winners anymore,but are more often just bred for the name and the papers,jmo.


----------



## ruffryder9 (Aug 26, 2009)

But there must be a strategy behind THE breedingprogrammes from these famkus dogsmen. I think every program had some particular aspects that they were looking for. Lets start with redboy. Somehow this dog is mentioned 10 thousans time on this forum. What did this dog do to get THE name and Fame. What does bolio/Patrick stands for. 

I think i'm gonna start à Nice visual research with THE help of you guys.

Could you please add pics for me from your game-bred true pitbull.no offense to Bullybreeds. Add 1 line with THE percentage of THE bloodline. Like: hi, this is bolio jr and is 50 percent jocko and 50 percent bolio sr. 

After i gathered à good pièce of pictures and names i Will make à compilation and show THE results. This might be à good learning voyage. 

So folks Lets start with THE famous lines.

1 bolio
2 redboy
3 Garner
4 chinaman
5 mayfield
6 hammond
7 boudreaux
8 eli
9 jocko
10 crenshaw
11 jeep
12 honeybunch

please provide me pics with à line with THE percentages of THE lines.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

um thats alot of work,am i getting paid for this?


----------



## ruffryder9 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hahaha i thought we were all enthusiast for the love of true pitbull 

no just kidding. It was more a question for the whole forum community to react. 

So please send me your pics with percentage for a bloodline.

So i can do the work and show the results afterwards 

folks lets make this a very nice beautyful visual thread

lets start posting


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

*Check this out!*

If you really wanna learn alot about those lines and where alot of them rooted from I reccomend this book and any other from Richard Stratton...
I absolutely love them and regret loaning this one out because it never found its way back home lol...so I am on the hunt for it again...I do not think they are being published any longer but could probably be found used online I found them for sale on AMAZON.COM...thats where I got this pic...good luck with everything!

Have a good Thursday everyone!


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

I'll give everyone a leg up on this one:

Pit Bull Books - Books about the American Pit Bull Terrier (here's a source is you want a good Book)


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

theres alot of good books,but i would advice looking alittle deeper than the stratton,and jessup books,look for Gary Hammond's book,the complete gamedog,dogs of velvet and steel,and the e.hollingsworth book for example,those will be truly inspiring to me


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

*Great!*

Hey I never knew of those titles...thanks for the info! :goodpost:


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

ya,they are rare,theres some good stuff writen by dog men out there.super expensive though.


----------



## ruffryder9 (Aug 26, 2009)

You se, here we go. Pointing us the right direction. Thanks a lot


----------

